# Dump trailer bed paint



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I've started to paint my new to me dump trailer as I was sick of seeing the green. 

I had plans to spray it properly with sanding and the works but instead i'm just rattle canning it black now because I can't stand looking at it any more 

My question is what should I use inside the box. I was thinking bed liner paint but I don't know how that will effect dumping. What had you guys used? 

Thanks. 

Pictures for reference. 










Inside 












Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I think a glossy paint is going to be much better for sliding stuff out of the trailer, especially if you have wet/moist soil. That would stick like crazy to a rough surface.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Some of the DIY bed liner paint (roll on) use crumbled rubber and it is very gritty which would be horrible for a dump surface, herculiner is one of them. It is great for traction though but the two part ones that you mix together give a better or smoother surface....rattle can DIY bed liner paint sucks 

I wouldn't waste the money, personally I would use the cheapest paint you can find since its gonna get all scratched up anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

If you have $$ look into

http://www.por15.com/


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it even worth the effort to paint the bottom? 
I mostly dump demo materials and decks but a few times a year I will have a load of gravel for under a deck


Any jackass can kick a barn down, but it takes a Carpenter to build one


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Grinder with a wire wheel and a good respirator. Rusty metal primer and gloss black with a roller.

It should last at least a couple weeks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I wouldn't bother painting the inside. Stone, dirt, trash, etc. is just gonna shred it back off. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't paint it.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

If i was going to paint the inside i would use some kind of epoxy.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/GLOSS-BLACK-CHASSIS-SAVER-GL/dp/B004IQDHZW

This is what I use on the underside and fenders of my trailer. Roll it on. Relatively smooth.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

DO NOT USE BEDLINER. You'll have a no-dump trailer.

Epoxy enamel give the best wear.

Easiest for long term repaint / prep is regular old Rustoleum or any of the tractor paints.


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

te51317 said:


> Na you’re dense and support Biden. Don’t listen to this man clearly an airhead.


Did you know this is a 5.5 year old thread? Might have changed his political views since then.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Just keep it clean and parked on a slope so water cant sit it it.
Anything you apply will quickly come off.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

te51317 said:


> Na you’re dense and support Biden. Don’t listen to this man clearly an airhead.


Interesting first post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Windycity said:


> Interesting first post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He'll make friends quickly on here....


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I actually pour used motor oil in my trailer, not enough that it runs out but enough that it covers. So far it has kept the rust at bay.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

rrk said:


> I actually pour used motor oil in my trailer, not enough that it runs out but enough that it covers. So far it has kept the rust at bay.


This is probably the best solution, just keep it oiled up because any sort of paint that you put on there is going to be removed as soon as you start dumping items like gravel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Until the EPA catches up to you.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Until the EPA catches up to you.


why? am I dumping it on the ground?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> Until the EPA catches up to you.


I don’t thing the epa is going to be pulling a full forensic inspection on my 5x10 dump trailer that is parked at my house but you never know

As stated earlier don’t pour enough in there to to allow it to ooze out and drip all over but just take an oily rag and get it damp 

Or you could also use fluid film if your worried about the environment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Windycity said:


> I don’t thing the epa is going to be pulling a full forensic inspection on my 5x10 dump trailer that is parked at my house but you never know
> 
> As stated earlier don’t pour enough in there to to allow it to ooze out and drip all over but just take an oily rag and get it damp
> 
> ...


Only someone from a snowbelt state would know what fluid film is.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

RacinMason said:


> Only someone from a snowbelt state would know what fluid film is.


I use that with their spray gun to do the underside every other year, a few minutes and I am done

I put the used oil in a squirt bottle to do the bed and the bed sides


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RacinMason said:


> Only someone from a snowbelt state would know what fluid film is.


Unfortunately I do.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

Oak lined dump bed flooring; properly waxed and buffed each week.......
Like wesson oil on plastic sheets.... everything slides out.

Yep !! That's the answer !!!


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Thom Paine said:


> Oak lined dump bed flooring; properly waxed and buffed each week.......
> Like wesson oil on plastic sheets.... everything slides out.
> 
> Yep !! That's the answer !!!
> ...


Very nice....couldn't imagine hauling anything in there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rrk said:


> why? am I dumping it on the ground?


Trust me, according to them you probably are. Ask the guys who used to lube their dump trucks with diesel fuel when hauling hot asphalt.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

They still do here, a garden sprayer is used. Same with the paving machine, it just cant be running out


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty much verboten around here these days. Some renegades still do it, but risk getting nailed.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Pretty much verboten around here these days. Some renegades still do it, but risk getting nailed.


I mknow someone who works for the DOT and they do it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

This thread is so old there are two others about how that little dump trailer evolved.









Dump / Mini skid steer trailer


Hey Guys, Wanting to get everyone’s opinion on a new dump trailer. I currently have a 12’ that works for almost everything I do. The problem I run into is I also use it to move around my mini skid steer and run into the problem of the trailer being half full and needing to move the machine...




www.contractortalk.com













Dump trailer floor replacement


Hey Guys, I’ve been putting off replacing the floor of my dump for a while now. It’s seen better days and the waves are starting to make it harder for things to slide out. I’ve ordered 3 sheets of 10g steel to weld in but I’m not sure if I should remove the old floor or just lay the new floor...




www.contractortalk.com


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Thom Paine said:


> Oak lined dump bed flooring; properly waxed and buffed each week.......
> Like wesson oil on plastic sheets.... everything slides out.
> 
> Yep !! That's the answer !!!
> ...


56 Ford dump truck?

Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

rrk said:


> I actually pour used motor oil in my trailer, not enough that it runs out but enough that it covers. So far it has kept the rust at bay.


My welder uses a reddish/brownish/maroon ish paint on his welds. Very light coat, matte look, but seems durable. I oughtta try on some hi-wear stuff and see how it does


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Good old tractor paint.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rust-oleum-specialty-farm-implement-gloss-black-1-qt?store=570&cid=Shopping-Google-Local_Feed&utm_medium=Google&utm_source=Shopping&utm_campaign=&utm_content=Local_Feed&gclid=Cj0KCQjwy5maBhDdARIsAMxrkw2QU4kX_Vo9vus7gAKCE9i0KOtn8vQYlKocC0dQklfygaNiSBuq7s8aAgjBEALw_wcB


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Best money you'll spend is having it powder coated


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine supposedly was and came off in sheets after a year. In my opinion powder coating sucks


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

rrk said:


> Mine supposedly was and came off in sheets after a year. In my opinion powder coating sucks


Power coating is actually a pretty strong however most trailer manufacturers do not prep and prime their trailers correctly before they powder coat

They literally do not clean the metal before they coat it, the steel still has mill scale on it when they coat it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

The problem we have with powder coat here is once it gets scratched the winter weather gets under the powder coat and it fails.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rrk said:


> Mine supposedly was and came off in sheets after a year. In my opinion powder coating sucks


Metal wasn't prepped properly then.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't stand the smell or feel of motor oil. No way would I want it all over my equipment.

We used to use diesel as form oil. That sucked. Especially when you were carrying 1 1/8 form panels on your back.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

